
Federal Reserve Taps BlackRock to Purchase Bonds for the Government - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/federal-reserve-taps-blackrock-to-purchase-bonds-for-the-government-11585085843
======
thedudeabides5
Flash forward to some point in the indeterminate future:

"WSJ: BlackRock deemed Too Big to Fail by Fed, received immediate liquidity
injections of..."

Whether that's in 3m or 30 years, who knows, but seems like the story always
ends the same way...

